# Ohio 'Q'



## roksmith (Feb 27, 2006)

Great forum guys!!
Looks like a wealth of knowlege here. I'm going to enjoy sharing tidbits and ideas with you all.

About myself:
I spent 14 years in the AirForce traveling mostly in the SouthEast where I became instantly hooked on great Q. When I began to BBQ myself, I was stationed right on the Georgia-Carolina border, so I most definitely prefer pork, although a good brisket is always a good thing, and I believe mustard is the beginning of any good sauce.
I used my New Braunfels smoker for years and about to complete the building of my new 4000 sq. in. portable unit.

Anybody in the mood for some Buckeye BBQ, stop on by

Rock


----------



## jlloyd99 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome roksmith.  I'm sure you'll enjoy being in this forum.  I've only been here for a few short weeks but already have found tons of new information and tips that I've put on my must try list.


----------



## smoking falcon (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome and Hello Rock! Were abouts in OH are you?


----------



## roksmith (Feb 28, 2006)

Marietta...on the WVA border


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello Rock,
      Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you are progressing to the big time with that new grill. Perhaps competition? Anyway, welcome to the forum and we look forward to your posts.


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 28, 2006)

Rock, Salute and thanks for your service. I did 4 yrs active duty(SAC) and 4 yrs active reserve status (TAC) from 83-91. Nice to see some one that knows 35-10 isn't a football score. 
Welcome, and please post some pictures of your homebuilt rig, I hope to someday follow suit and am always collecting ideas.


----------



## roksmith (Feb 28, 2006)

Here is the latest pic of my work in progress.
To give you an idea of scale, the firebox is 24 inches long.
I do plan on having it ready for this season.
Ohio smoked meat festival here I come!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome Rock, nice to have you here with us.  Looks like a nice unit you're building. Looks kind of small don't ya think?? :P I'm only saying this in jest cuz once you have a couple of smoke session under your belt with this unit you're gonna wish that you made it just a little bit bigger. :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 28, 2006)

Great project roksmith! 8) Welcome. 20 years USAF-Retired here.


----------



## roksmith (Feb 28, 2006)

It may be a tad shorter that if I had designed my ultimate unit, but free pipe is free pipe!!


----------



## reflect (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Rock,

I'm in Columbus. Glad to see another Buckeye in the mix!!!

Take care,

Brian


----------



## brianj517 (Mar 1, 2006)

HiYa Rock!

I'm just south of Akron, Oh and am former USAF myself. Stationed mostly at MHAFB, Idaho. Got out back in '90. Glad you found us, I'll look forward to your posts and food pics from that fine lookin' smoker your building!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## roksmith (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Brian,
 What unit were you with at MountainHome?
I had a bunch of buddies move up there.

Rock


----------



## brianj517 (Mar 1, 2006)

Its been 16 years...but I started with the 356th Component Repair Squadron and the moved over to Aircraft Generation Squadron. My AFSC was 45275 Aircraft Electro-environmental systems.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## roksmith (Mar 1, 2006)

yea..probably missed them by a year or two, they would have gotten there in 96..

anyways..good to meet another blue-suiter!!


----------



## dacdots (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Rock,glad to see you here.I live about 45 miles south of you in Ripley WV.Nice lookin unit your building there.


----------



## roksmith (Mar 2, 2006)

'preciate that..
There enought of us here within a small area, we should get together and do a mini-fest this summer.
..or meet up in Nelsonville this fall.

Rock


----------



## bearswoodshop (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard Rock, you won't believe this, but a good friend of mine that got me into the smoke thing is also named Rock Smith.  I sent him an email last night and asked him why he joined the board under an alias, but it was not him.  Man :roll: , I don't know if the world is ready for 2 Rocks, just kidding, he has taught me alot about smoking, and we go way back.  You Rocks must think alike, cause his smoker is about 8 feet long and pulls behind his truck.  He used to go all over the US smoking pork, chicken, beef, anything they have a competition for, and he done quite well.  I owe him alot.  He also does taxidermy Smith Taxidermy and is, well, the best there is.  Anyway, keep your smoke thin and blue and forget the snake pit.  Semper Fi Brother, BEAR


----------



## dacdots (Mar 3, 2006)

Sure Rock,let me know when and where,Im not a mobil smoker but my little ECB has been all over West Virginia.Ive produced a lot of good meals on that unit.My old fridge smoker is a little large to haul around.


----------



## pg (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome Rock.  I'm Army Signal Corps, 78th Maint. Unit, Viet Nam - Dong Ha DMZ..... Kinda dates me. Like you, I love SMOK'IN, also enjoy projects like yours, do-it-yourself. We are all here to share our interests and love of smoking meats and sausages. Nice Rig!


----------



## roksmith (Feb 27, 2006)

Great forum guys!!
Looks like a wealth of knowlege here. I'm going to enjoy sharing tidbits and ideas with you all.

About myself:
I spent 14 years in the AirForce traveling mostly in the SouthEast where I became instantly hooked on great Q. When I began to BBQ myself, I was stationed right on the Georgia-Carolina border, so I most definitely prefer pork, although a good brisket is always a good thing, and I believe mustard is the beginning of any good sauce.
I used my New Braunfels smoker for years and about to complete the building of my new 4000 sq. in. portable unit.

Anybody in the mood for some Buckeye BBQ, stop on by

Rock


----------



## jlloyd99 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome roksmith.  I'm sure you'll enjoy being in this forum.  I've only been here for a few short weeks but already have found tons of new information and tips that I've put on my must try list.


----------



## smoking falcon (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome and Hello Rock! Were abouts in OH are you?


----------



## roksmith (Feb 28, 2006)

Marietta...on the WVA border


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello Rock,
      Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you are progressing to the big time with that new grill. Perhaps competition? Anyway, welcome to the forum and we look forward to your posts.


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 28, 2006)

Rock, Salute and thanks for your service. I did 4 yrs active duty(SAC) and 4 yrs active reserve status (TAC) from 83-91. Nice to see some one that knows 35-10 isn't a football score. 
Welcome, and please post some pictures of your homebuilt rig, I hope to someday follow suit and am always collecting ideas.


----------



## roksmith (Feb 28, 2006)

Here is the latest pic of my work in progress.
To give you an idea of scale, the firebox is 24 inches long.
I do plan on having it ready for this season.
Ohio smoked meat festival here I come!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome Rock, nice to have you here with us.  Looks like a nice unit you're building. Looks kind of small don't ya think?? :P I'm only saying this in jest cuz once you have a couple of smoke session under your belt with this unit you're gonna wish that you made it just a little bit bigger. :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 28, 2006)

Great project roksmith! 8) Welcome. 20 years USAF-Retired here.


----------



## roksmith (Feb 28, 2006)

It may be a tad shorter that if I had designed my ultimate unit, but free pipe is free pipe!!


----------



## reflect (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Rock,

I'm in Columbus. Glad to see another Buckeye in the mix!!!

Take care,

Brian


----------



## brianj517 (Mar 1, 2006)

HiYa Rock!

I'm just south of Akron, Oh and am former USAF myself. Stationed mostly at MHAFB, Idaho. Got out back in '90. Glad you found us, I'll look forward to your posts and food pics from that fine lookin' smoker your building!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## roksmith (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Brian,
 What unit were you with at MountainHome?
I had a bunch of buddies move up there.

Rock


----------



## brianj517 (Mar 1, 2006)

Its been 16 years...but I started with the 356th Component Repair Squadron and the moved over to Aircraft Generation Squadron. My AFSC was 45275 Aircraft Electro-environmental systems.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## roksmith (Mar 1, 2006)

yea..probably missed them by a year or two, they would have gotten there in 96..

anyways..good to meet another blue-suiter!!


----------



## dacdots (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Rock,glad to see you here.I live about 45 miles south of you in Ripley WV.Nice lookin unit your building there.


----------



## roksmith (Mar 2, 2006)

'preciate that..
There enought of us here within a small area, we should get together and do a mini-fest this summer.
..or meet up in Nelsonville this fall.

Rock


----------



## bearswoodshop (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard Rock, you won't believe this, but a good friend of mine that got me into the smoke thing is also named Rock Smith.  I sent him an email last night and asked him why he joined the board under an alias, but it was not him.  Man :roll: , I don't know if the world is ready for 2 Rocks, just kidding, he has taught me alot about smoking, and we go way back.  You Rocks must think alike, cause his smoker is about 8 feet long and pulls behind his truck.  He used to go all over the US smoking pork, chicken, beef, anything they have a competition for, and he done quite well.  I owe him alot.  He also does taxidermy Smith Taxidermy and is, well, the best there is.  Anyway, keep your smoke thin and blue and forget the snake pit.  Semper Fi Brother, BEAR


----------



## dacdots (Mar 3, 2006)

Sure Rock,let me know when and where,Im not a mobil smoker but my little ECB has been all over West Virginia.Ive produced a lot of good meals on that unit.My old fridge smoker is a little large to haul around.


----------



## pg (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome Rock.  I'm Army Signal Corps, 78th Maint. Unit, Viet Nam - Dong Ha DMZ..... Kinda dates me. Like you, I love SMOK'IN, also enjoy projects like yours, do-it-yourself. We are all here to share our interests and love of smoking meats and sausages. Nice Rig!


----------

